# Did '02 M3s Come with M Logo Valve Stem Caps?



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

Just looked and mine and they are only stainless steel but no M Logo.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

No.


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> No.


Okay Thanks. They'd probably get swiped pretty quick anyway :thumbup:


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Zappo said:


> Okay Thanks. They'd probably get swiped pretty quick anyway :thumbup:


Yep.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

03's did not either, they are just magnets for the local kids with bikes anyway, they fit their tires too!


----------

